# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Review Heldentage 2013 Dresden

## twosixinch

Hallo,
Wer gerne wissen möchte was in Sachsen letztes Wochenende los war der sollte sich das 
Video anschauen.
Wie immer war richtig viel los

www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7gK0WS2knM

alle Infos zum Event findet ihr unter:
https://www.facebook.com/BikearealDD?fref=ts

----------

